
How do you know if you've learned something? - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2007/06/how_do_you_know.html
======
donna
It might be, you've learned something when you can admit you know nothing.

~~~
Alex3917
If you know nothing then by definition you haven't learned anything.

Perhaps you mean you're wise if you can admit you know nothing? :-) (a la
Socrates)

